# Fuel Additives



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

The thread on molys did give me this idea and I didnt want to jack the thread. I was wondering what fuel additives work best for cleaning your engine.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1900 said:


> The thread on molys did give me this idea and I didnt want to jack the thread. I was wondering what fuel additives work best for cleaning your engine.


none... don't use that old school crap. Today's fuel standards are extremly high..

Just replace your fuel filter... I do mine every other oil change, some feel that's a bit soon....oh well... for $10 it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

While we are on the subject I have been using chevron a fairly new station and I use to use another, my car now seems to be running better. Am I just crazy or is there a difference cause I have heard several different opinions. Thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1900 said:


> While we are on the subject I have been using chevron a fairly new station and I use to use another, my car now seems to be running better. Am I just crazy or is there a difference cause I have heard several different opinions. Thanks


You get what you pay for like anything else... It's like buying Levi's or Walmart brand jeans... sure they're both jeans, but the quality is different.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

I completly agree with that. People in my town started buying from this station that was to cheap to be true. Last I heard alot of people started to have problems with their cars, and a rumor started that the station was putting water in their gas. 

P.S. Thanks for the help, myoung.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

myoung said:


> You get what you pay for like anything else... It's like buying Levi's or Walmart brand jeans... sure they're both jeans, but the quality is different.


I thought you would use the bologna to Filet Mignon thing....
But i dont use fuel cleaners at all if i can help it. It did fix some stuttering problems on my GST eclipse but I used Sea Foam which is a lot better but should be used sparingly. Also i refuse to go to gas places such as AM PM, Costco, No name Mini marts..etc. cause of poor or unknown gas quality.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

91sentra said:


> I thought you would use the bologna to Filet Mignon thing....
> But i dont use fuel cleaners at all if i can help it. It did fix some stuttering problems on my GST eclipse but I used Sea Foam which is a lot better but should be used sparingly. Also i refuse to go to gas places such as AM PM, Costco, No name Mini marts..etc. cause of poor or unknown gas quality.


In CA the Arco AM PM gas is awful.. It has the highest % of crap in it. The Arco refining process is no where near as good as 76 or Chevron.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> In CA the Arco AM PM gas is awful.. It has the highest % of crap in it. The Arco refining process is no where near as good as 76 or Chevron.


Please define "crap". Don't confuse "crap" from the refiner with "crap" in the station tank that the owner won't clean. Major refiners share pipelines. The base stock that they sell is all the same because it comes from the same pipeline. It's at the tanker loading station that additives are added unique to each brand. The History Channel had a great Modern Marvels episode on this.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Techron is still the best fuel cleaner IMO. It is proven safe and effective, yet is readily available and inexpensive. Chevron's gas with Techron was the only gas that did not need revision for the Top Tier IIRC. Most people will tell you Chevron makes the best gas and fuel cleaner, I concur.

http://www.toptiergas.com/
This is setting the new standard for gas.


----------

